#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  >  Πληρωμή φόρου του υπολοίπου δόμησης

## ntinako24

Καλησπερα σας και καλως σας βρηκα.

Ηθελα μια βοηθεια σε μια αγορα κατοικιας με οικοπεδο 300τ.μ.
Προχωραμε με το συμβολαιογράφο την διαδικασία αγορας και μου λεει οτι βάση απο τα τετραγωνικά που περισσεύουν (ειναι χτισμενα τωρα 90τ.μ. και δικαιουσε 230τ.μ.) και δεν έχουν χτιστεί ακόμα η εφορία ζητάει 1100€ να πληρώσω.  
Ισχύει κατι τέτοιο βρε παιδια, εχει αλλάξει κατι με το υπόλοιπο δόμησης? 

Ευχαριστω πολυ για το χρονο σας.

----------


## Xάρης

Σε φόρουμ λογιστών καλύτερα να απευθυνθείτε.

----------

